# Scamming possibility???



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Yesterday, I saw this ads in kijiji, and I pmed the person for more information. Later the day, he told me to send him my phone number so that he could contact me, but he wouldn't tell me his phone # or address (his privacy)

Now I am worried if this is a scam or not, because I have bad experience on these meetup before (got scammed on a defected power supply, and couldn't find the original owner again). What do you guys think?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-20-gall-Acrylic-sump-W0QQAdIdZ213888631


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

ask him to deliver lolz, I usually get people to deliver to me because my parents don't drive me around much. After he delivers, test it then pay him afterwards.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't usually give out my phone number myself since I can't stand talking to people on the phone and people I don't know on the phone even worse.

I have had people call me and want to chit chat after a sale.. Its was very wtf. So I would understand that guy completely. Just because you wanted to by X item doesn't mean I want to talk on the phone all night with you about whatever.. lol

Be careful on any classifieds thou thats is for sure!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I don't usually give out my phone number myself since I can't stand talking to people on the phone and people I don't know on the phone even worse.
> 
> I have had people call me and want to chit chat after a sale.. Its was very wtf. So I would understand that guy completely. Just because you wanted to by X item doesn't mean I want to talk on the phone all night with you about whatever.. lol
> 
> Be careful on any classifieds thou thats is for sure!


Could it be that you have a hot voice?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha! Well.. Maybe? 

I had one gentleman call me after and was like. "Ha... I just bought X from you! So.. what are you doing?"


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Hahaha! Well.. Maybe?
> 
> I had one gentleman call me after and was like. "Ha... I just bought X from you! So.. what are you doing?"


Creepy!

I've had people call me back but usually with questions about fish, methods etc. I'm kinda used to it though lol. I'd say let him call you and see how it sounds. If he seems legitimate then go for it, if not, don't. Hard to test a sump on the spot so it is iffy.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Hahaha! Well.. Maybe?
> 
> I had one gentleman call me after and was like. "Ha... I just bought X from you! So.. what are you doing?"


Are you sure they didn't ask what you were wearing? LOL
If they call back you should say something really awkward, like "Just trimming the toe nails with my teeth".


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Are you sure they didn't ask what you were wearing? LOL
> If they call back you should say something really awkward, like "Just trimming the toe nails with my teeth".


lol.... and also eating ice cream at the same time!

hahah

I usually don't like doing meet up at random locations.

dunno what to say about your situation except.. how would you test a sump? bring a big bucket of water?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> What do you guys think?


My simple rule for avoiding buyer's regret: If a transaction (in a store, on ebay, kijiji, wherever) makes you feel icky before you even make it - for any reason - walk away. I may have missed deals before, buy I bet I've saved myself wasting/loosing more $ than I ever would have saved or felt bad about in the end.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> My simple rule for avoiding buyer's regret: If a transaction (in a store, on ebay, kijiji, wherever) makes you feel icky before you even make it - for any reason - walk away. I may have missed deals before, buy I bet I've saved myself wasting/loosing more $ than I ever would have saved or felt bad about in the end.


Exactly if it doesn't feel right then pass on it. 
Some call it a woman's intuition or ESP but I call it "not quite right". Icky is a good way to describe it. It must be a subconscious survival skill we have learned from our primordial days long ago and is still ingrained in us.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Yesterday, I saw this ads in kijiji, and I pmed the person for more information. Later the day, he told me to send him my phone number so that he could contact me, but he wouldn't tell me his phone # or address (his privacy)
> 
> Now I am worried if this is a scam or not, because I have bad experience on these meetup before (got scammed on a defected power supply, and couldn't find the original owner again). What do you guys think?
> 
> Want security when you meet up??! LOL


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tbird said:


> bigfishy said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, I saw this ads in kijiji, and I pmed the person for more information. Later the day, he told me to send him my phone number so that he could contact me, but he wouldn't tell me his phone # or address (his privacy)
> ...


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I hate giving out my phone numbers to people on kijiji, just rather give them the time, and a public place, and tell them what I am going to wear and that is it. I had a guy call me a year later asking if I still had this item...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

To avoid scam just buy & sell on GTAA, PN etc where you can see the feedback of that member and usually it is cheaper too.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If they call you back, tell them that you just want to share with them something about how much you love Lord Krishna. Ask them if they want to come to your temple for a free vegetarian meal. Ask them if they're terribly attached to their current hairstyle, and how they like the color orange. 

W


----------

